# Backup body for an enthusiast 6D user



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey folks,

I'm wondering if it's worth getting a backup for a 6D. I'm an enthusiast; not a professional. I've been on a few trips already w/ one body so far and haven't had any issues (knocking on wood). I'm wondering if I even need a backup or not. I've been using my 6D for almost two years now w/ no issues. I also don't want to have to switch to CF cards. I wanted to get some opinions on second bodies for a 6D user who's an enthusiast. Is it worth having one or should I just save my money? Thanks!


----------



## candyman (Mar 18, 2015)

I have two cameras. None is the backup of the other. I don't believe in that (my opinion). Those two cameras I have I use for different purposes. What they do have in common is both are FF with similar IQ. That is - what you may call - the backup spec.


So it depends what you need. If you need a 'backup', then get another 6D
Otherwise look for what another camera can add for your needs.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 18, 2015)

Nominally, my backup is 7D, but in reality it is more of a complimentary body than a backup one. Its strengths are generally in areas where the 6D shows weakness (build/weather sealing, AF, burst rate), and vice versa, creating a very capable two-camera kit.

Regarding whether you actually need a second body, as an enthusiast it depends entirely on how much you personally value the ability to keep shooting when things go wrong. I don't earn anything from my photos, but when a two-week holiday in the southwest US began with a broken lens mount (thanks WestJet!) on my primary body, I was very glad a had a second, since I came away with some of my all-time favourite shots.

Only you can say whether it's truly worth it.


----------



## chasinglight (Mar 18, 2015)

In my opinion, as an enthusiast you either need 2 bodies (to save on lens changes or different features) or you don't. A backup is likely to sit unused for a LONG time. Personally I would say either get another 6D so that you can effectively use two bodies. Or spend the money on a lens or speed light. Or save the cash! By asking if you need a backup body it just sounds like you have some cash burning a hole in your wallet and you are not sure what to do with it...been there. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Act444 (Mar 18, 2015)

You will probably be most comfortable with a second 6D.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 18, 2015)

If you want a 2nd camera, then I agree with those that say get a different camera that serves a different purpose. I had my first Canon digital rebel for 9 years and never needed a backup. I now have a 6D and I bought the SL1 as a second camera because it is smaller and a crop. So it serves different purposes than my 6D. If you aren't a pro, then having two identical or nearly identical cameras seems like a waste of money unless you are in situations where you absolutely need a backup camera in case your primary camera fails. That's my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't get a 5D or 5DII. The controls on the camera will begin making you feel dissatisfied with your 6D - a perfectly fine camera in its own right of course, but very 'soft' ( in controls) compared to the 5 series. 

As others have said, the best 'back up' or second camera body is one which is exactly the same as the one you already have. 

(This is very much do-as-I-say-not-as-I do, because I got a 6D to go with my 5DII. IMHO they don't mix and match very well).


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 18, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm wondering if it's worth getting a backup for a 6D. I'm an enthusiast; not a professional. I've been on a few trips already w/ one body so far and haven't had any issues (knocking on wood). I'm wondering if I even need a backup or not. I've been using my 6D for almost two years now w/ no issues. I also don't want to have to switch to CF cards. I wanted to get some opinions on second bodies for a 6D user who's an enthusiast. Is it worth having one or should I just save my money? Thanks!



I think if you wonder whether you need a second body then you don't. If you truly need one you'll know automatically and won't need our opinion. 

My 6d never had a single issue. Very reliable.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi bereninja. 
I can't tell you which body will be a good backup to a 6D, I'm still all crop, but after having my 40D Err99 me on holiday in the USA, I was so glad I had my old 300D with me, did it miss shots (much lesser AF and frame rate) yes, did I get more/better shots than I would with a phone, heck yes! 
Basically if all you want is an emergency backup device, any DSLR would do, if you want a complementary device, what suits your needs with a different feature set from the 6D? 
Hope this rambling helps you! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## untenchicken (Mar 19, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> Nominally, my backup is 7D, but in reality it is more of a complimentary body than a backup one. Its strengths are generally in areas where the 6D shows weakness (build/weather sealing, AF, burst rate), and vice versa, creating a very capable two-camera kit.



I am using the same set up and it works as a charm! 
And Coldhands forgot to mention the 1,6 'extender' you get for free.(hope I'm not going to get flack for that)  but it is true!
I leave my EF24-105 at home most of the time as the EF17-40 on the 6d covers wide and on the 7d that lens becomes my standard.
Add an EF70-200 and you're covered!

Cheers!


----------



## casperl (Mar 19, 2015)

I usually carry my 70D everywhere, but recently just got a M2 for situation where a 70D feels a bit awkward/too bulky. When I travel I will bring both with 70D being the main so I guess M2 with adaptor ring is my backup.


----------



## coldsweat (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a 5D as a backup to my 5D3.

In your situation you'd ideally want another 6D, although if it's a 'general backup' body & the budget doesn't quite stretch, look at a 60D or 70D - the control layout will be similar to your 6D so you'll feel immediately at home.


----------



## Dutchy (Mar 19, 2015)

My main camera is a 6D. I also own a 7D (was my main camera before I got the 6D) and a 100D (SL1).

I now use the 7D or 100D as a second body depending on the situation. 
If I shoot motorsports I take the 7D as a second camera (where I need fast AF and the crop factor is a benefit for extra reach). 
If I'm out shooting urbex, in a city or events I take the 100D as the second body (because it is light/small and I haven't yet gotten around to replacing my Samyang 8mm fisheye and Canon 10-18 with full frame equivalents).

You could pick up a 7D used or get a 100D, real-life image quality won't differ much between these two. A 60D is also an option, it is the "crop-sister" to your 6D layout wise. If I had to choose again now, I'd get the 100D, that'll give you portability that no other camera body offers and will still fit all the lenses you already have. For you it'll all depend on what you shoot and if the size/weight matters much.


----------



## dcm (Mar 19, 2015)

In reality a backup is just a form of insurance. Only you can decide if you need it. A second body can be more than a backup, allowing you to use 2 lenses without changing or have different capabilities like FPS and AF. Or it can be your previous body when you upgrade. 

I am an enthusiast and have a 6D as my primary body. I've never had an issue with body or lens in 30+ years of shooting - mostly with a single body and a couple of lenses. I don't shoot for an income so a backup is mostly for convenience. My backup varies, but I will usually have a second body with me in case my primary fails. Sometimes I will use two bodies with different lenses mounted for events. Sometimes my backup normally serves a different purpose. My current situation is somewhat overkill. 

I have a second 6D which is primarily a loaner for my daughter - a refurb sale a year ago that cost less than current street prices. She does portraiture with it. I borrow it back I when I need it to shoot with a second body. She attends many of the same events so we both have a backup if needed. She also inherits my old lenses like my f/4 zooms when I upgraded to f/2.8 zooms. So I guess I have some backup lenses as well. All lenses are calibrated to both bodies so they are interchangeable. 

I have a M as a compact travel / snapshot camera that can double as a backup or second body in a pinch, particularly when traveling. The images will not be the same quality but I would still have something. I finally gave my T2i away to my nephew and his wife that were interested in photography after I had done baby and baptism pictures for them. It was a backup until I got the M. I used a G or S series in this role previously. My wife carries the S now so I guess that's another level of backup. I'm not sure I consider my smartphone a backup, but you never know. You need to consider all of your options versus needs. 

With overnight shipping I am self insured, even if I only had a single body. I could have a new body tomorrow if one failed today and that would be sufficient in most cases. I recently had a new lens overnighted to me while traveling so I know it's possible. I might not have the second 6D if my daughter wasn't interested in photography or I chose not to encourage her. I'd still be waiting for the next 5D or 1D body that might make the 6d my backup.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 19, 2015)

chasinglight said:


> In my opinion, as an enthusiast you either need 2 bodies (to save on lens changes or different features) or you don't. A backup is likely to sit unused for a LONG time.



+ 1 

This is very true. Now that I have a 1DX my 5DIII only gets used when I am shooting with the need for two lenses. The GX 1 Mark II I purchased sits permanently in its case. 

*bereninga*, I suggest you get a 1DX. That would make a GREAT backup


----------



## gsealy (Mar 19, 2015)

My suggestion is to consider a refurbished t4i. This is a great camera for the money. I use it a lot even though I have a 1D and 2 5DIIIs. It is lighter and smaller. You can use it 'small' for street purposes with the 40mm pancake, or you use it 'large' with a battery grip and extended viewfinder. It handles all the Canon lenses and takes 18MP pictures. It takes good quality video too.


----------



## DennyF (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm strictly an enthusiast. I bought a Canon-refurbed 70D to complement my 6D...and to serve as a backup, if needed. The 6D is for general use. As a result, it's used the most. But for zoos and wildlife, I use the 70D for extra reach. Both bodies use the LP-E6 battery and both bodies weigh approximately the same.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 19, 2015)

6D user here. My backup camera is a G11. Reason is, I don't want to bring another big camera. I prefer bringing some other lenses. Another is that my G11 gives me another different perspective to my photography since I can almost bring it anywhere. I've also fitted it with an underwater housing for those super wet/underwater conditions. Initially I'm thinking of a GOPRO but comparing its image quality to a G11, I'm not satisfied. For me, a backup body is something that has some uses other than being a backup. You can check my flickr. A lot of the pictures I love the most is taken by G11. I'm thinking of replacing it with a used G1XII in the future. I'm just waiting for that camera's cost to be less expensive.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 19, 2015)

Is it not worth backing up an FF with an APS-C? Especially as an enthusiast, both will get used as they both have different uses. 

Personally I only have an APS-C censored body in the SL1, but should I eventually go FF I'd still keep my SL1. It's great when you need that extra reach, or a smaller body.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 19, 2015)

I consider my cameras to be complementary. 6D = landscape, night, some macro - wanting top image quality, I use mostly with primes. I generally have specific shots in mind when using the 6D, and choose prime or primes to carry accordingly. The 6D is my second ever DSLR. My first DSLR was the 60D, which now is used only for birding (crop factor, used with 400 f/5.6L), some macro (crop factor and/or that tilt screen), travel, and "general hiking"/ location scouting (because I have a 1-lens solution in the EF-S 15-85). 

I am planning to add the 7D2 for birding and the other uses I currently have for 60D, and perhaps turn the 60D into an all-spectrum camera with a set of clip-in filters. But I am not in a huge hurry with the 7D2, because first I want to buy a new laptop and then do clean installs of the various softwares first. I am waiting on the new MacBookPro 15" this summer or fall (new processor). My current laptop is 5 years old and has some rather minor screen problems, I could use it for another year or two or three, but I am not convinced it will last.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Mar 19, 2015)

to the OP - I also echo this. I too consider myself lucky in that I bring my camera with on pretty aggressive hiking/climbing/biking adventures... carrying two bodies isn't usually preferred due to weight and overall clunkiness, however... having an extra body in the car so that a week-long adventure's photos don't stop after a slip and fall on day 1 of the trip is a great comfort. I have a G1X as a backup which doesn't give me any advantage other than smaller size than the 6D. Having a good small-ish P/S is great for times when you just don't want to carry lenses and the weight of a DSLR, or when simply being able to pocket a camera would be great - either to conceal it from view, to protect it from rain/weather or just to keep your hands free. Not sure what your travel includes as far as that's concerned. 

If I had the money, I'd be buying a 7D right now, for all of the reasons Coldhands lists - ESPECIALLY since you can get one very reasonably. 




Coldhands said:


> Nominally, my backup is 7D, but in reality it is more of a complimentary body than a backup one. Its strengths are generally in areas where the 6D shows weakness (build/weather sealing, AF, burst rate), and vice versa, creating a very capable two-camera kit.
> 
> Regarding whether you actually need a second body, as an enthusiast it depends entirely on how much you personally value the ability to keep shooting when things go wrong. I don't earn anything from my photos, but when a two-week holiday in the southwest US began with a broken lens mount (thanks WestJet!) on my primary body, I was very glad a had a second, since I came away with some of my all-time favourite shots.
> 
> Only you can say whether it's truly worth it.


----------



## Ruined (Mar 21, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm wondering if it's worth getting a backup for a 6D. I'm an enthusiast; not a professional. I've been on a few trips already w/ one body so far and haven't had any issues (knocking on wood). I'm wondering if I even need a backup or not. I've been using my 6D for almost two years now w/ no issues. I also don't want to have to switch to CF cards. I wanted to get some opinions on second bodies for a 6D user who's an enthusiast. Is it worth having one or should I just save my money? Thanks!



If you are a enthusiast you don't need a backup body.

HOWEVER, buying a 2nd body that does something different/better is not a bad idea. I would go with the 7DII as it will be much better for spots and wildlife than your 6D.


----------



## pjn0629 (Mar 27, 2015)

Fuji x100s... great image quality, and a fun second camera


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 27, 2015)

bereninga said:


> I'm wondering if it's worth getting a backup for a 6D. I'm an enthusiast; not a professional.



If you want a backup just in case you can't wait for the camera repair while on a trip get a 60d (or a used one) - same usability, the good ol' decent 18mp crop sensor and it's arguably even better at doing macro than the 6d. In some situations, the 1.6x added crop reach is nice, too.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 27, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if it's worth getting a backup for a 6D. I'm an enthusiast; not a professional.
> ...


+1 - the 60D is a great little camera and the prices I see it selling for these days are excellent. As Marsu points out, the articulating screen makes macro work a pleasure.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 27, 2015)

My back thanks the 60D. 6D and 60D are very similar in layout and hand fit, so it makes a logical pairing. 60D swivel screen makes a good addition to tripod shooting for high positioning, as well. 60D is a bargain right now. A used 60D would make a great camera for all-spectrum conversion.


----------



## McSpike (Mar 28, 2015)

+2 on a 60D.
I have both, bought the 60D, then got a 6D later. I think they compliment each other very well, and it is easy to switch from one to the other because of control layout and menus.


----------



## martti (Mar 28, 2015)

I had an EOS SL-1 as a backup but for one whole year, I did not use it once.
Now I have a Sony a6000. It is a nice toy. I think I'll get another 5DIII body before I go to ZA next time.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 28, 2015)

Consider another 6D, or a 5D3. 

I use two 5D3's. If you're shooting an important event or a paid gig, logic dictates a second body as a backup. But, to be fair, I think it will be extremely rare that you will use the second body because the first one fails in some way. Mine is used for my second lens choice -- usually the 24-70 f2.8L II. Most times, my primary body is for the 70-200 f2.8L II. I don't like changes lenses and when working an event, time can be of the essence. I don't want to lose a moment because I have the wrong lens.

I have only once changed bodies because there was a problem with the body that I was using. I don't remember the specifics, but somehow I screwed up a setting and couldn't resolve it within a few seconds. It was my error, but I didn't want to waste the client's time trying to resolve it, so I switched bodies. It pays to learn every screen in the menu and to be able to troubleshoot an errant setting in a hurry. But, I just drew a blank and couldn't get there quick enough.

It is very helpful to use two of the same body because of the familiarity between the two bodies. Personally, I don't like mixing crop and full frame. I tried using my 7D with my first 5D3, but found that I was switching lenses more often. The temptation to put the preferred lens for a given situation on the FF body was too high to resist, especially in low light situations where noise can be a factor. In these cases, it would have been simpler to carry one body than move lenses between the 7D and the 5D3.

One other note. Shooting sports, I relay on timing that first shot. For kicks, I recently took only my 7D and I found that my timing was off. There seems to be an ever so slight difference between the two bodies that it affected my timing -- another reason why I prefer working with two copies of the same body.


----------



## TeT (Mar 28, 2015)

Something that you will actually use in places where you would not take the 6D

I cart around an SL1 when I am on class field trips etc...


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 28, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Consider another 6D, or a 5D3.



Respecting your opinion and advice: Did you read the op?

He's wondering if it's a clever idea to get a backup at all, or to *save* the money. Getting a similar 6d backup for an enthusiast who's not dual-shooting with two lenses is hardly necessary. Same for 5d3 which is a "pro" camera at its eol, doesn't have better iq, but different usability. There are smarter ways to spend $2000+.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 28, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > Consider another 6D, or a 5D3.
> ...


Yes, I did read the original post and I didn't see any reference to the number of lenses or shooting style. So I filled this void with some assumptions and tried to offer enough detail in my reasoning with the hopes that the OP can determine how much of it fits his/her need.

To reiterate, I don't think there's a need for a second body as a "backup" should the first fail. I think it would be quite rare for a body like the 6D to fail. If it were to freeze up in some fashion, removing the battery for a few seconds would most likely clear it up. (This has happened to me a few times in the past decade or so, and with different bodies.)

The big advantage of a second body is when two ore more lenses are being used to avoid changing lenses and losing shots. In _THIS_ case, I'd recommend another full frame. If action isn't a frequent subject, then I'd recommend another 6D because I find it handy to use two copies of the same body. 

It would help to know what lenses the OP is using and how they fit his need. I might advise putting the money towards another lens -- or simply saving it for another purpose.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 30, 2015)

I think there are various perspectives on this topic. Some people think that the "backup" should be equal, complementary, or a lower-tier camera.

To clear things up, I was curious to others' reasons for a backup camera and I think there's a great amount of various opinions here that I can choose to agree with, and I thank the community for this! Anyway, I do agree that the 6D is a solid camera and that with my style of shooting, I have very low risk of damaging my camera (wow, I'm really jinxing myself here). I've had the camera for a while now and so far no issues so I may just ditch the backup idea and opt to just keep saving for the 5DmkIII or 6DmkII or maybe a body after those. I think that it's interesting to see that some folks have bought a backup only to barely/never use it.

I think if anything, the backup body that I most agree with is the point-and-shoot that is more portable and one that I can bring when the 6D is just overkill. Too bad the M3 isn't coming to the U.S.! Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Hannes (Mar 30, 2015)

I can see a couple of options depending on whether you want it to do something your 6D can't. The EOS M would be a good option for portability. Canon 70D would be interesting if you want to shoot more video on it in an easier way. 60D if you want something similar to the 6D but cheap. 7D or a 1D III would be a good option if it is frame rates and AF you are after. For me personally a EOS M with a 22mm pancake would be the main candidate for me personally as it would be small enough to fit in a coat pocket when not wanting to lug a bigger camera around.


----------



## FTb-n (Mar 30, 2015)

"Backup" does carry different meanings. For a "travel light" camera, I purchased the S100. But, I was disappointed with low light performance. Then, I got the G16. So far, I'm impressed with it. The G16 handles the situations where the S100 struggled (unless I only shot in wide angle). Plus, it has great video. My video needs are minimal and this may not be saying much, but I love this camera as my main video camera.

Still, I find that I most often grab a 5D3 with the 40 pancake for "travel lite" grab shots. It's far easier for me to use the 5D3 than the G16. Part of it is familiarity with the camera, the other part is that I prefer the viewfinder and the no-lag performance of the DSLR.

Even though I still have the 60D and the 7D, I most often grab the 5D3. I've toyed with the idea of getting the new 24 mm EF-S pancake for the lighter 60D, but this package really isn't that much smaller than the 5D3. Plus, the grab shots that I anticipate would be in light challenged situations where I would prefer the FF body over the crop. I have also considered an SL1 with the 24 mm pancake and would prefer this over the EOS-M. But, I can't justify the cost. This is a neat little camera, but I suspect it will sit in the drawer after the novelty wears off.

So, I'm back to the G16. I carry this when I need video or want a camera with me, but don't really expect to use it. (To be fair, I should spend more time getting familiar with this little gem.) If I plan to use the camera, then I take the 5D3 with the 40mm.


----------



## martti (Mar 31, 2015)

You are taking pictures of your friends having a couple of beers and somebody spills his drink on your camera.
Or wipes it off the table while showing how big a fish he nearly caught last summer. Or whatever.
You do not have a backup. It might be you get some pictures before the thing goes dead and that's it.
Cameras do not only 'fail' but they also are prone to all possible kinds of accidents.
If you think it is important that you cover the event, you have a backup. 
You drink less that the others as well and keep out of fights. 
An insurance policy is good but it does not take pictures. 
(says Captain Obvious and flies away)


----------



## lux (Mar 31, 2015)

I use a 70D as a backup/alternative to the 6D. relatively inexpensive (there have been some good deals recently) and it has some extra reach (for birds) and better video. It can also serve as a backup if needed. I also thought I would use it for sports...and I do but the photos with the 6D are better despite the less effective autofocus


----------

